

How I got my start in programming - munyukim
http://munyukim.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/how-i-got-my-start-in-programming/

======
jroseattle
If this doesn't convince people of the need for cheap computing resources to
be available to everyone, nothing will. Raspberry Pi, OLPC, any program that
tries to put computers in the hands of those without access -- more power to
you.

------
folktheory
I'm surprised someone as skilled as you hasn't been able to find a job. Have
you considered moving out of Mozambique to a greener pasture?

~~~
munyukim
I am working on moving out but it's not easy considering i do not have enough
money to live alone in a foreign country.By the way i am from Zimbabwe not
Mozambique.

------
nhangen
Not trying to nitpick, but it is very difficult to read with that layout. The
entire post is wrapped in a single paragraph wrapper.

~~~
munyukim
Thanks for pointing it out, i will fix it.

~~~
RawData
Looked fine to me...

------
chris_wot
That's very inspiring! I think it's great that even though you didn't have
access to a computer that you pursued your dream and learned how to program -
even write your own Hip Hop website.

~~~
munyukim
It's very humbling that you find it inspiring, it's support from people like
you that keeps me going even though it's tough trying to make it

------
rglover
There's a great opportunity for startups and really anyone with computers to
start encouraging/teaching kids how to program. Would love to see companies
dedicating one day a week (say Friday or Saturday's) to invite kids out to
learn programming. Actual professionals who make a living doing it that can
give pointers and guide them toward success.

------
zdgman
I really believe that great programmers aren't the ones that are the
"smartest" but instead are the ones that will work as hard as it takes to
achieve a goal.

Thank you for posting this to HN and don't let anyone ever stop you from doing
what you love.

